# Dayton 10 HF



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

I've read a few threads regarding the Dayton mids and subs so I thought I'd take a chance on an HF. Why HF over HO you ask? Simple, the HF shipped was less than $110, hard to beat.

Little background:
Vehicle: Coupe
Deck: Factory BOSE
Mids: ID OEM (65-3000)
Tweet: Seas Neo Alum
Amp: JL 500/5
Sub: Dayton HF 10 (LP 85)

RCA spliced from factory harness, no processing (H650 in box awaiting install).

I had a JL Stealthbox that was really pretty decent, but I was looking for something a little different. 

Sub is aft firing in .8cu sealed enclosure with .33lb polyfil in it. I started with Gnarls Barkley - Crazy, a solid choice for a run of the mill bass performance. All volumes produced smoth, crisp bass with no surprises.

Next track, Transformer, rolling thunder in the lower bass region. A lot more output than I expected, but never sloppy, untamed or inaccurate.

Then I popped in the Focal Disc 5 and pretty much everything from Dick Tracy on offers all the subtle variations you'd look for ina sample cd. With the IDs paired with the Dayton, there's no localization and the transient response keeps up with demanding tracks.

Visually, when you compare the Dayton to, say, the ID v3, it's considerably smaller feeling and in total diameter. The anodized black cone is quite attractive and build quality appears good. Frame is dense and while not visually spectacular, appears far more than just serviceable. This will be powered by a PDX-5 this weekend and I'll report back with new tracks and associated visuals.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep, they are very competent subs, very clean and crisp sounding. I've used the 12HF in the past. I've always liked to describe it as "squeaky clean" and like to use words like light and airy in describing the sound, not common words used when describing subs but relative to others very appropriate.


----------



## abefroman (Jun 20, 2008)

I've always wanted to try one of these.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

It definitely does a very nice job and I've been enjoying it the last few days. Handles everything I throw at it so far. I briefly toyed with a higher crossover point and will again after the Imprint system so I'll report findings. Definitely good value and spot on reproduction.


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

The fiance's hatchback also has the 10HF in a 1.0cuft sealed box with no polyfill. 

The sub plays smooth and clean. 

Although...it sounds a bit thick and "bloated." I would probably have to blame the enclosure than the sub for this nitpick.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Isn't 1.0ft about perfect for the Dayton? I can't remember what Winisd said, but something like 28L


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

Yes, if I remember correctly, WinSD recommends 1 cube. Yet, I'm left wanting a little more tightness. A .8 box would probably serve my taste, but I'll never know unless I try.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got what you want and you have what I thought I wanted. Funny. I'm probably better off not playing with anything at this point.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

typericey said:


> Yes, if I remember correctly, WinSD recommends 1 cube. Yet, I'm left wanting a little more tightness. A .8 box would probably serve my taste, but I'll never know unless I try.


You could try putting in a few 2x4 wood pieces to reduce the volume. That is how Chad "tunes" his enclosures. He keeps adding and removing pieces until he has the best sound he can get from it.


----------

